# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Étude de marché

## levikingdu13

Bonjour a tous,
Je  suis porteur d'un projet de services funéraires pour animaux domestiques. Je souhaite accompagner les propriétaires en deuil afin de les aider à donner une fin digne et respectueuse a leur compagnon de vie.
Pour peaufiner mon étude de marché et connaître les attentes des propriétaires j'ai mis en place un questionnaire qui ne prends que 3 minutes a remplir.
Je vous remercie par avance de le tenir, cela m'aiderait vivement.
https://forms.office.com/r/DTvMkZsk18
Bonne fêtes a tous

----------


## leontine

Bonjour,

j'ai répondu, mais je suis désolée de vous annoncer que je fais incinérer collectivement mes animaux, et que je ne suis pas intéressée par des urnes, pierres tombales, et que les offices religieux sont réservés aux personnes.

Je n'en aime pas moins mes animaux.

----------


## bbntv

J'ai répondu également
J'ai toujours fais incinérer mes chats individuellement et avec urnes

----------


## leontine

Des nouvelles de cette étude ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai répondu également
> J'ai toujours fais incinérer mes chats individuellement et avec urnes


Ton chat est magnifique. J'adore les tigrés.

----------

